# Maplins 12 volt microwave on offer !



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=225121&source=1&DOY=22m8


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Who has a 20A rated cigarette lighter socket?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Who has a 20A rated cigarette lighter socket?


Truckers Frank. Most modern trucks have 12 & 24 volt auxillary sockets, with a higher amps rating.

Much needed for those who are on "nights out", or tramping.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes Jock but the average motor home doesn't and even then this microwave is rated at only 175W .You would be better cooking with your exhaust manifold


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Yes Jock but the average motor home doesn't and even then this microwave is rated at only 175W .You would be better cooking with your exhaust manifold


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

The spec gives half the cooking time, if connected direct to the battery, however, I do appreciate your point re MH's.

We'll stick to the double skillets, however, they are a bit OTT when reheating a cup of coffee. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Jock but the average motor home doesn't and even then this microwave is rated at only 175W .You would be better cooking with your exhaust manifold
> ...


 :lol: Thats about all microwaves are good for :lol: You could buy a 700w microwave and inverter for 70 quids and have the inverter for other things
terry


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

so we plug in an inverter at 700W.

that gives a current draw of 58 Amps @ 12V.

The cigar lighter socket on my rapido is rated at 25 Amps.

Geoff b


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Geoff, have another read at the info
Technical Specification

Specifications:
12V socket connector:	Requires a car socket rated at 20A or higher
Use of the microwave on a socket rated below 20A is not permitted
If in doubt, please refer to your vehicle manufacturer''s guidebook before use
It is advised that you start the vehicle prior to using the microwave to improve
cooking times and prevent the car battery from becoming discharged.
Cooking guidelines:
Item	Via Battery Connection	Via In-Car Cigarette Plug Connection
Pizza	2 mins --- 4 mins
Coffee	3 mins --- 6 mins
This has a 660w if connected direct to the battery.
terry


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Terry.

i use our 240V microwave a lot when on hook up so a 12V version would be usefull for aires etc.

i'm sure we'll get the purests who only have an aga fitted in their van, but we hate cooking and prefer to eat out locally and just use the microwave for instant food on the go, hence 12V system would be good.

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

GBrapido said:


> Thanks Terry.
> 
> i use our 240V microwave a lot when on hook up so a 12V version would be usefull for aires etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff,

Wouldn't it knock the hell out of your batteries?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*12 volt microwave*

Greetings,

Had a look at one today in Maplin's and they seem a lot bigger inside than the Wave box

And don't forget your vouchers to save £3.00, delivery is free online if your local store has run out!

The choice of colours is, er, black!


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

> Wouldn't it knock the hell out of your batteries?


660 watts gives 55 amps draw at 12V.

100 amp/hour battery would give just under 2 hours use.

so lets say 10 mins of cooking ( sorry re-heating)

would drain the battery by 12%

so quite a hit but manageable,

we dont have a telly or other high draw 12V stuff, except the air blower maybe.

worth a look anyway.

Geoff


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

GBrapido said:


> > Wouldn't it knock the hell out of your batteries?
> 
> 
> 660 watts gives 55 amps draw at 12V.
> ...


Its worse than that, the quoted 660W is microwave power not input power. I would suspect input power is in the region of 900W or 75A.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: so Frank does that mean a small 700 w micro and inverter will be a better choise? not that I am bothered about one 
terry :lol:


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry got me numbers wrong.

first figure for 660 watts input is 9%

660 watts gives 109 minutes use


so assuming 900 watts input power.

900 watts gives 80 minutes use

that eqautes to 12.5 % battery drain. for the same heating time.

which as it has more cooking power than first thought could be reduced pro-rata

not a lot different really.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*12 volt microwave*

Greetings,

Got one today from Maplin's after mulling it over, it seemed the ideal size to go in the overhead locker without any trouble.

External measurements: 310mm wide x 270mm high x 360mm deep.

Internal measurements are: 235mm wide x 165mm high x 200mm deep.

Direct cable connect: 660 watt input, 425 watt output
20 amp cigar lighter socket: 270 watt input, 110 watt output.

Heating times are almost comparable with our 550 watt output mains m/wave.

Only drawback is the unit is faulty, the fan is catching on the casing and has to go back, no more in stock so have to order on line if I want another one.

I may have another go at trying to re-site the mains m/wave as it works perfectly and it will save me using the old credit card again! as it is, it is too heavy to travel on the floor and put on the table each time we stop.


----------

